# Need a recipe for Tai Chin Chicken



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

A Chinese chicken dish possibly similar to General Tso's Chicken. Has anyone heard of it or have a recipe?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Could you provide more description? It doesn't sound familar, but I have a few sources.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

General Tao's Chicken ?


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Spicy chicken stir fry from the Tai Chin region of China. I have not personally tasted it but I need to find a recipe because a client wants it. It is on a lot of menus at Chinese restaurants.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Wow! With a description like that it could be just about anything.

If you could add some more info? Is the sauce sweet, hot, sour, plain? A combination? Any vegetables? Is the meat precooked in an oil bath or water bath? Etc...


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

markdchef,

Go here.

Scroll down a couple of clicks in the upper lefthand window. Look for the post:

You might find this info useful.


----------

